# Great Pick Up - Facebook Marketplace



## JKL (Apr 19, 2019)

I was scrolling through Facebook Marketplace and found a person selling a few bottles that looked interesting.  I selected a few and arranged for my son to pick up as the seller was a couple hours away.  The seller sent a note saying he had others and so I picked a number of those too.  In total I picked up 24 bottles or which 22 were new or a variation.  Two are duplicates but better condition.
From the left...
1) Red maple leaf on bottle.  Don't know the brand.  Private label I imagine.  Made by National Dry (Toronto) 1977
2) McGirr Blue Seal (St Catharines Ont) - Near perfect condition.  I have two other variations of this bottle.  Look to be 1955
3) Melody Beverages (Montreal) - Looks to be earlier than 1954.  Bottom shows Dominion Glass with a small dot to the left of the logo.  
4) Majestic Beverages (Hamilton Ont  I think) reverse of the bottle says Texola.  #7 beside, on right of the the Dominion Glass mark.  So 1957/67?
5) St. Kitts Bottling Works S.Piper  (St Catharines Ont)  Nice old bottle.

More bottles next...


----------



## JKL (Apr 19, 2019)

Here are the next 5 bottles....
1) Port Colborne - Cronmiller Beverage Company.  I'm hoping this is a soda bottle but it may be beer, Just don't know.  Dominion Glass with #6.  1956
2) Canada Dry Pale Ginger Ale...Nice  paper label that matches  the quart bottle picked up a couple weeks ago. Dominion Glass with 18 below the mark.  I think late 1940s.
3) Quiky - Just a bottle.  Don't know much about them.
4) Calgary Beverages - 1965 likely because no millilitres just ounces.
5)Peer's Beverages - Montreal  I'm thinking 1952.  Bottom of bottle had Dominion Glass mark with B and dot to left of mark, a 2 to the right  of the mark and #8 below.


----------



## JKL (Apr 19, 2019)

third group of 5...
1) Evangeline - Moran Beverages St  Catharines.  There is also the same brand and bottle from Nova Scotia.  1960/70
2) Wethy's Carbonated Beverages, Queen City Pure Water Co.  (Buffalo)  No idea on bottle date.
3) Worley's Beverages (Selma NC)    1969
4) NuGrape, Suncrest  Company of Canada (Toronto) bought this  one because it had the cap.  1964?
5) Evangeline - (doesn't say where bottled but I think it's St.Catharines On)  I bought this one because I have a wooden crate with 20 of the bottles.  One closer to filling the crate.  My guess this bottle from the 1930s.


----------



## JKL (Apr 19, 2019)

4th group of 5

1) Wrightville Beverages  (Hull Quebec)  This replaces  a bottle I have that has a chip on the lip.  Not sure on date bottom marks are worn.
2) Chocolate Soldier - (Stratford Ont)  Stratford had a Kist Beverage bottling company, so guess they bottled this  beverage there.
3) Bell City Beverages - (Brantford Ont)  Consumers Glass mark but don't know bottle date.
4) Mason Bros - (Kitchener Ont)  Bottom has embossed K.B. Co.  Consumers Glass.  K.B. Co.  Likely refers to Kitchener Beverages.  1930's?
5) St Kitts Bottling Works - (St Catharines ONT) Nice embossed bottle 1930s?


----------



## JKL (Apr 19, 2019)

Last of the group
These are quart bottles

Three are Irish Dry (Niagara Falls Ont)  Nice to pick up three versions of this bottle.  All look to be late 1960s
The other bottle grabbed my attention because of the odd graphic.  Looks like a propeller but is actually a face with three legs sticking out of it.  Labelled as Regina Beverage Company (Toronto On)  1970 is my guess based on bottom marks.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice picks!...I always liked that Chocolate soldier.


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice bunch of bottles. I like the graphics on the Port Colborne.


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 20, 2019)

Thats a nice haul! I especially like the Blue Seal and Melody bottles. The Port Colborne is really cool, I don't see too many bottles with bridge scenes.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 20, 2019)

Those are some nice bottles!  Several there I haven't seen before.  I really like that Port Colborne one as well.  What makes you think it might be a beer?  I wasn't aware of ACL beer bottles being used in Canada prior to the 1990s.  I've been wanting to pick up one of those Wrightville Beverages bottles as well, oddly never came across one despite living in the area for several years.  

And wow that Regina Beverage bottle has a strange design on it.  I think that may be the weirdest ACL design I've ever seen.


----------



## RCO (Apr 20, 2019)

overall some neat pick up's , you even found one of the evangenline's in the same style as my Brockville bottle . 

Port Colborne bottle is definitely for pop , Cronmiller Beverage co is listed as 1931-1956 , seen that one before think it also comes in clear 

whats on the side of the Mason Bros bottle ? not sure I've seen that one before but definitely from 20's or 30's era 

the St Kitts bottle is a very early one rom that company likely early 20's


----------



## JKL (Apr 20, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are some nice bottles!  Several there I haven't seen before.  I really like that Port Colborne one as well.  What makes you think it might be a beer?  I wasn't aware of ACL beer bottles being used in Canada prior to the 1990s.  I've been wanting to pick up one of those Wrightville Beverages bottles as well, oddly never came across one despite living in the area for several years.
> 
> And wow that Regina Beverage bottle has a strange design on it.  I think that may be the weirdest ACL design I've ever seen.



The only reason I was thinking the Port Colbourne bottle might be a beer bottle is because of the weight and the feel.  I was unaware of there being no ACL beer bottles in Canada prior to the 1990s.  It was just a hunch.
The Wrightville bottle is replacing one with a chip on the lip.  You are welcome to it if you want it just private message your address and I will send to you.

The Regina Beverage bottle was a last minute addition to the purchase.  It was so weird looking that $5 was a worthwhile price just because it's a curiousity.


----------



## JKL (Apr 20, 2019)

RCO said:


> overall some neat pick up's , you even found one of the evangenline's in the same style as my Brockville bottle .
> 
> Port Colborne bottle is definitely for pop , Cronmiller Beverage co is listed as 1931-1956 , seen that one before think it also comes in clear
> 
> ...




The Mason Bros bottle has Kitchener embossed on the side.  It's a pretty cool bottle, turns out I have one of them already so it is not new to the collection.  I assume there is no connection to the Mason Rootbeer I have seen before.

Thanks also for the info on the Port Colbourne bottle, really glad to hear it's a pop bottle.

I figured you would like the Evangeline ACL that looks like your Brockville bottle!!


----------



## RCO (Apr 20, 2019)

just wondered cause there is a Mason Beverage bottle from Preston ( Cambridge ) they seem to be related but only operated for a short period in the 1930's . don't think they'd be related to the root beer bottle as they only existed during the 30's for a brief period  

you seem to get to Niagara region a lot , have a bottle I found there in 2015 in an antique shop . haven't really seen any others since then . its embossed " Moran's " which was one of the main St Catherine's bottlers and likely be from the early 40's , I've seen a lot of acl's for Moran's but this embossed bottle seems to be harder to find , just wondered if you've seen it before when your down that way ?


----------



## JKL (Apr 20, 2019)

RCO said:


> just wondered cause there is a Mason Beverage bottle from Preston ( Cambridge ) they seem to be related but only operated for a short period in the 1930's . don't think they'd be related to the root beer bottle as they only existed during the 30's for a brief period
> 
> you seem to get to Niagara region a lot , have a bottle I found there in 2015 in an antique shop . haven't really seen any others since then . its embossed " Moran's " which was one of the main St Catherine's bottlers and likely be from the early 40's , I've seen a lot of acl's for Moran's but this embossed bottle seems to be harder to find , just wondered if you've seen it before when your down that way ?
> 
> View attachment 188170



I do go to the Niagara region quite a bit.  My son goes to university there and plays on the baseball team.  So I go to games, check out antique shops and make an outing of it.  I have a number of different Moran's bottles but I have never seen that one before. I gotta say, I can't believe the number of bottles and brands that were bottled in the Niagara region.  Seems that every time I head that way I pick up a nice bottle or 2.
That's a really nice looking bottle.  I will keep my eyes open for it going forward.

Interesting you mention Mason Beverage from Preston.  I have a couple Kiss Beverage Bottles that are labelled Kitchener but have also seen that same bottle with a Peston embossing too.  I would suggest there was likely a connection between the two bottlers.  I will look for a pic or two when I get home.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 20, 2019)

The Port Colborne one might have used a bottle intended for beer, it does look like the sort of beer bottles used in that era.  If it says "bottle made in Canada" or something like that on the bottom it was almost certainly a beer bottle used for soda.
And thank you for the offer!  I'm not sure how much shipping would be though, I don't know if it would be worth it in the end for a chipped bottle.  I'm sure I'll come across one of these at some point.


----------



## RCO (Apr 21, 2019)

after not seeing one all this time , one just appeared on ebay , same seller also just listed a St Kitts bottling works and evangeline bottle so perhaps they were in that area . bottle seems to be the same is mine but asking price is insane $ 60 or make an offer , most of this sellers prices seem to be really high . some of the bottles they want big $ for I've personally seen or bought for $5-$10 





https://www.ebay.ca/itm/ANTIQUE-MOR...926134?hash=item4b6315e3b6:g:l2QAAOSwYipcvJWm


----------



## goaliewb (Apr 22, 2019)

Great bunch of bottles!!


----------



## JKL (Apr 22, 2019)

RCO, here is a pic I found of the clear Port Colbourne bottle.  You know your bottles!
I have never seen this bottle before.


----------



## RCO (Apr 22, 2019)

JKL said:


> RCO, here is a pic I found of the clear Port Colbourne bottle.  You know your bottles!
> I have never seen this bottle before.



I don't think there common to find , never actually been to Port Colborne but I get the feeling it used to be much more important and a centre of industry , not sure whats there now . it seems to have had a few bottlers back when it was busier 

not sure how many people would be specifically looking for Port Colborne bottles so that might limit its value 

looking thru my pictures there is also an embossed Cronmiller ginger ale bottle , don't really know much about it , just saved a pic of it at some point cause it interested me , likely from 30's-40's


----------

